# US/UK Request



## steven_england (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello Dear Members,

This is my first participation and first of all i wish you are having a very pleasant stay in Egypt  I am kindly asking if any of the members could help me bring a couple of books from Amazon UK. Another request is a laptop from the US. It may sound weird but i have very bad experience with Egypt's terrible Customs as well as high shipments costs. Your help is much appreciated. Thanks all


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

I am sorry but anyone who would bring something into the country for a stranger is at the very least.. crazy. 

Laptops here are not much different in price to the west, books can be ordered via Diwan.


----------

